# Systema saved my @ss today!



## GouRonin (Sep 23, 2002)

An open letter to Vlad.

Tonight I was attacked at work by someone high on drugs.

If I had not done what I had been training to do I would not have resolved the problem without damaging my client excessively and keeping myself safe.

As it was all I suffered was a bite and a small scratch from someone weilding a knife.

This stuff works. Thank you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 23, 2002)

Glad your ok pal.  

:cheers:


----------



## Klondike93 (Sep 23, 2002)

Glad it worked and saved your hide, now to the good stuff, what did you do that worked?




:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 23, 2002)

Glad to hear that all is well. Sounds like you're in line for a tetanus shot too after a bite and a knife scratch.

How would Kenpo have worked in this situation?


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 23, 2002)

It really was all at once. I was attacked and used what I could do in the situation to avoid and control. Kenpo would not have worked like I wanted and I would have had my own butt in the klink for assault as well. As it was, any damage that was done was done by the person who attacked.

The police did more damage to this person by dealing with them than I did. The person whom I was working with commented that the method I used for dealing with them and controlling looked far more humane and efficent than the police did when they took over. Vlad always says that this stuff sorta happens and makes it look like it doesn't even happen. He's right. I was so d@mn impressed with myself afterwards I had to call my buddy up and tell him and you guys!

My co-worker asked me right afterwards, _"What the hell was that sheet?" That was the craziest kung fu I ever saw! It was like you had strings attached to them like a marionette! Was that some kind of death touch?"_

I will have to go for blood tests tomorrow and also continue filling out a ton of paperwork but I'm alive, in one piece, and the things that I have been training for worked. I'm happy to have put in the time to learn them. There is a lot more to the story and some of it I can't say right now but wow, what a day.


----------



## Jay Bell (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm glad your safe, Gou.  Wonderful that it was handled in the way your body chose.

Funny how our lives can change and how our reactions differ in such a short year, no?


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 24, 2002)

And everything is good behbeh!


----------



## AvPKenpo (Sep 24, 2002)

.....everything is alright.  Hope the paper pile isn't too large for an incident such as this.

Michael


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 24, 2002)

Always lots of paperwork.

But overall I am quite happy for many reasons. Due to job requirements I cannot actually strike anyone. I must remain the passive role. The idea is that should a person cease what they are doing then they will not be hurt. No PPCT, no strikes, etc. Control manipulations work well but cannot be pain oriented.

Political correctness at it's worst sometimes. We all have rights but it's my right to keep my awsome good looks.


----------



## Klondike93 (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm currious about the bite wound, where and how? I'm assuming the hand or lower arm area.


:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 24, 2002)

I was gonna lose my hand like a smartie to a fat kid if I had not done something.


----------



## Richard S. (Sep 24, 2002)

Gou, well done! im glad youre ok... sounds like it might be time for another "accidental" fall into the old beer vat............respects.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 24, 2002)

Gou Ronin,

I am glad you are fine now. IT is always good to know what you know works. As for the bite to the finger, that sucks.

I am glad for you and the family, that it was only the index finger on your hand and not . . . .

Best Wishes

Rich


----------



## Roland (Sep 24, 2002)

.........did you?

And how did it go?


 Gad to hear you are ok and that you were able to defend yourself. I know the office you work in is smaller than my cat's litter box, so it is pretty amazing what you did in the space allowed, and with the restrictions you must follow at work.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Sep 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Always lots of paperwork.
> 
> ...



I was just curius as to what your actual line of work is. I'm sure a bear, going by your profile, would have put up more of a resistance


----------



## Rich_ (Sep 25, 2002)

Great stuff, Gou. The people I know who use Russian MA in conrol and restraint settings all say the same thing - it feels more natural, it does a lot less damage to the client/patient/felon and the control they end with is tighter.

Glad it was there for you.


----------



## IMAA (Sep 25, 2002)

I recall I believe it was Gou, spoke of his RMA was hybrided w/ FMA i.e. Kali?

  I am familiar w/ this because when I practice the systema my moves are Kali in flavor however has the dose of RMA in it as well.

I watch this from Al as he is doing his stuff and demo's in class and noticing the RMA/FMA hybrid this is what comes natural to most of us who have the FMA background.   Does Vlademir Frown on this at all since alot of his seekers come from the FMA world?

 I was just curious since Ihave the same habit.  

Also has anyone heard of Al McKluckie?  In Ft Wayne Indiana and ever had the opportunity to train w/ or under him?

Thanks
IMAA


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 26, 2002)

But they gave me a tetnus shot anyway!
B@st@rds!
:cuss:

My background is not in FMA. Although I have had some exposure to them.


----------



## Arthur (Sep 26, 2002)

That may have been from a post of mine where you heard talk of a FMA/RMA hybrid.  I was saying that was the case when I first got into Systema. Though it certainly isn't the case now.

If you bring RMA into your FMA, that's okay (aside from purity in lineage issues), and if you make use of your FMA knowledge when learning RMA that's okay to. 

In RMA we look to bring out what is in you, and strip away that which isn't. If certain FMA things have really become part of you, then they will likely help your RMA. The dangerous area is when you try to "impose" FMA concepts and prejudice (I don't mean that in a bad way), onto your study of RMA.

Make sure not to limit your exploration of RMA because of predefined ideas of right and wrong that came into your head from FMA. In my life an example of this from my life was using shoulders to defend with. When I first started, I sort of that that ridiculous. I was prejudiced and it delayed my progress. Once I stopped resisting the idea, it became easier for me to use my shoulders than my hands.

The other trap to watch out for is "looking for things you know". There is a tendency to try and find that Kali takedown you know already, rather than just exploring and finding new things. 

Be careful of those 2 things, and likely the FMA will benefit your training. Fall prey to those traps, and the FMA training will hinder your progress.

Concerning Al... I met him briefly at the Denver gathering 3 years ago, but didn't have the opportunity to train with him. I do remember enjoying his posts on the eskrima digest back when I was subscriber.

Good luck with the exploration!

Arthur


----------



## Roland (Sep 26, 2002)

I have met him a couple of times now, worked out with a few of his students.
Martin Wheeler works out with him too, they are great friends.
Al introduced Martin to Systema, but did not tell him what it was at first. 
He is really well known for his Escrima, which looks good to me. I have only seen him do Systema while working out with Martin.
I think Martin has worked it a little more now at this point, but thet both looked like they were having a great time doing it!


----------



## Klondike93 (Sep 26, 2002)

Roland, that's how he introduced my instructor to Systema.  He was teaching it to him and didn't tell him till later what they were doing, which he said didn't matter cause this stuff was cool.

As for Al, I met this year for the first time when he came to our school for a seminar. Real nice guy and puts on a great seminar, would like to train with him any time.

:asian:


----------



## RyuShiKan (Sep 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *.................Due to job requirements I cannot actually strike anyone. I must remain the passive role. The idea is that should a person cease what they are doing then they will not be hurt. No PPCT, no strikes, etc. Control manipulations work well but cannot be pain oriented.
> 
> ...




I can see having a rule where you are not allowed to beat the living tar out of someone but can you use any sort of restraining techniques without strikes? Seems a bit too PC if you aren't allowed to even do that.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *But they gave me a tetnus shot anyway!
> B@st@rds!
> ...




Gou,

How about Rabies???? 



Did they test the other guy for Rabies?? KNowing you and all :rofl: .

Just had to give you one  

Glad it all turned out well.

Rich


----------



## arnisador (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad to hear you're clear.


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 4, 2002)

I went to a seminar in Oak Lawn back in '98 that featured Mr. McKluckie (sp?), Mr. Wheeler, and Mr. Parker Jr.  I managed to be demoed on by all three, it hurt, especially when one of my fellows kept asking, "Mr. Wheeler, I didn't get it.  Could you do it again, harder and faster?"  Mr. McKluckie was pretty bad-*** too(that being a comment of the highest esteem).  And Mr. Parker just caused me intense pain(I've heard it said at various seminars since that Mr. Parker Jr. isn't too Kenpo--don't you believe it!).   Any way, over the summer, I went to Martin Wheeler's RMA seminar in Evergreen Park at Ray Pohl's dojo,  it was fun, although I think I may have missed the point, or perhaps we just didn't get to see "where it was all going."  It was fun though, and Mr. Wheeler punched me a bunch of times


----------

